# LOGO soll Gastherme zuschalten 24V schaltet 240V



## OskarInDerTonne (25 Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich hab eine Logo Siemens Steuerung für meine WP und hab einen 24 V Ausgang für meine Gastherme. Mit diesem 24 V Ausgang will ich nun über ein Relais oder Schalter 240V freigeben für meine Gastherme. Mit was kann ich das erreichen ?
Es soll dann so funktionieren, das wenn 24 V anliegen die Gastherme gesperrt ist, und wenn der Ausgang 0V hat - soll die Gastherme laufen. Ich will über dieses Relais die 240V für die Gastherme freigeben oder sperren. Steuerungstechnisch ist schon alles fertig - mir fehlt eben nur noch die Hardwareseite.


----------



## Homer79 (25 Februar 2009)

Mit nem Relais bist ja schonmal nicht schlecht, wo ist das Problem genau?
Wechsler oder Ansteuerung oder


----------



## Rifel (25 Februar 2009)

HI,
das ist die klassische Anwendung eines Relais bzw. eines Schützes. Dieses schaltet mit einer Steuerspannung die meistens mit einer sehr niedrigem Strom/Spannungsquelle versorgt wird z.b. 24V/0,25A einen Stromkreis der mit sehr hohem Strom und Spannugswerten sein kann z.B 400V 16A oder auch noch mehr. 
Du benötigst ein Relais mit 24V Steuerspannung (Achtung AC oder DC beachten) das einen Schaltkontakt hat der Spannungsfest für mindestens 230V im Normalfall 250V ist und der Kontakt einen Strom von ---??--- sicher trennen kann. Das ---??--- musst du dir ausrechnen oder bei der Gastherme ablesen. Wenn nur die Leistung gegeben ist musst du den Wert ausrechnen. Ein Beispiel dafür wären Omron Relais aber auch Klöckner Möller oder dieses Relais bei Conrad DOPPELRELAIS 1 SCHLIESSER 230 V AC.

Zu beachten ist auch noch ob Öffner oder Schliesser. Dies ist die Schaltstellung im angezogenen Zustand also wenn es ein Signal von der Sps bekommt. Bei Schließer ist der Kontakt geschlossen bei Öffner geöffnet.


Man könnte es auch mit einem Optokoppler realisieren die machen das gleiche wie ein Relais nur mit viel höheren Schaltzeiten wobei das bei deiner anwendung unsinnig ist oder willst du die Gasthereme in einer 
sekunde 100 mal an und ausschalten?

Hoffe das Beantwortet deine Frage


----------



## thomass5 (25 Februar 2009)

Hallo,
möchtest Du die Betriebsspannung der Therme schalten, oder einen Freigabeeingang für den Brenner? Was für ne Therme ist es denn? Wie lange kann die Therme ohne Netzspannung sein um die Zeit und das Datum zu halten?
Thomas


----------



## OskarInDerTonne (25 Februar 2009)

Rifel schrieb:


> Hoffe das Beantwortet deine Frage


jepp dankeschön :TOOL:


----------



## EBT_09 (6 März 2009)

Hey Leute:

krurze Frage:

Was kann das neue Logo! TD von Siemens alles?
Kann das Display z.B eine Einschaltverzögerung anzeigen??

mfg


----------



## Crossbones (11 März 2009)

Das TD für die Logo kann alles was das Standart Display bei der Logo kann.


----------



## Solaris (11 März 2009)

Rifel schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> Man könnte es auch mit einem Optokoppler realisieren die machen das gleiche wie ein Relais nur mit viel höheren Schaltzeiten ...



Das kann ich so nicht hinnehmen!


----------



## EBT_09 (11 März 2009)

Crossbones schrieb:


> Das TD für die Logo kann alles was das Standart Display bei der Logo kann.


 
kann es auch mehr als das Standart Display?


----------



## Crossbones (12 März 2009)

Das Textdisplay hat noch zusätzliche Tasten die belegt werden können.

Und man kann seit 0BA6 Balkendiagramme anzeigen lassen aber soweit ich weiß auch für das Display der Logo.  Da ich mich zum glück nur sehr begrenzt mit der Logo beschäftigen muss kann ich auch leider keine genaueren Angaben machen. Sry

frohes schaffen

Micha


----------

